
Facebook Connect + Car Hacks = dubspace - daveambrose
http://dubspace.com/
======
daveambrose
Interesting concept. My feedback on his page as well as my profile, if anyone
is interested:

[http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Dubspacecom/78574990...](http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Dubspacecom/78574990221?ref=mf#wall)
and <http://dubspace.com/daveambrose>

